
Show HN: Shonin – Streaming Body Camera - vasken
Hi everyone,<p>In light of recent events, we&#x27;ve built a streaming security&#x2F;body camera.<p>We&#x27;ve launched it on Kickstarter today and there seems to be some interest in it. Would appreciate any and all feedback&#x2F;support.<p>The project page is here:<p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;shonin&#x2F;shonin" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;shonin&#x2F;shonin</a><p>The website is here:<p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.shonin.io" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.shonin.io</a>
======
Finnucane
Suggestion: for use while riding, a clip for handlebar and/or helmet mount
might be desirable.

~~~
vasken
We were actually discussing that right now, in our slack channel.

Not promising anything, but it's definitely one of our top use cases.

